
Announcing Azure Pipelines with unlimited CI/CD minutes for open source - dstaheli
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/announcing-azure-pipelines-with-unlimited-ci-cd-minutes-for-open-source/
======
jeremyepling
I'm a Product Manager on the Azure Pipelines team and happy to answer any
questions.

~~~
bouke
How does Azure Pipelines compare to VSTS?

~~~
dmckinstry
[Dave M - Azure DevOps PM] Also includes more free: 1,800 monthly minutes for
private projects instead of 240 and 10 free concurrent jobs for CI/CD. GitHub
marketplace extension for easier config from GitHub. But nearly the same
functionally as Chris indicated.

